# Dell Laptop and Netgear Router not getting internet connection



## bamaturf (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a Dell Inspiron 6000 laptop and Netgear WGR614v6 that connect wirelessly, however I cannot connect to the internet. I can however connect the laptop to other wireless connections with no problem (ie McDonalds), and can connect other laptops to the router with no problems (ie company laptop). Is this a IP problem or something else? Thanks!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Lets take a peek at your environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## bamaturf (Oct 29, 2011)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LAPTOP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : tampabay.rr.com

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-6F-38-59-A5

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : tampabay.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-22-ED-20-59
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 65.32.150.93
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::214:22ff:feed:2059%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 65.32.150.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.100.176.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 65.32.5.111
65.32.5.112
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 29, 2011 10:11:55
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 29, 2011 11:11:55
AM

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : tampabay.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 41-20-96-5D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:4120:965d::4120:965d
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : tampabay.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 41-20-96-5D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:65.32.150.93%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disable


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

. . and the Xirrus report . .


----------



## bamaturf (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks so far Rich,

I cant get it (Xirrus) to do the print screen command. What info are you looking for?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

At what step does it not work . . it's prett straight forward


----------



## bamaturf (Oct 29, 2011)

Nothing happens when i press the print scrn button


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What happens when you paste it into paint? or word for that matter


----------



## bamaturf (Oct 29, 2011)

Rich man I cant get it to do either, right clicking downt give me the option of copying, and print screen appears to not work? any ideas?


----------



## bamaturf (Oct 29, 2011)

Connected SSIDSignal(dBm)Network Mode Default EncryptionDefault Auth Vendor BSSID Channel Frequency Network Type Adapter DescriptionTRUEPEPPERNET2-20802.11b/gTKIPWPA/PSKEpigram00:90:4C:7E:00:6E112462Access PointIntel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

How about this, exported to excel


----------



## bamaturf (Oct 29, 2011)

Connected
 SSID
Signal(dBm)
Network Mode
 Default Encryption
Default Auth
TRUE​PEPPERNET2
-20​802.11b/g
TKIP
WPA/PSK


Vendor
 BSSID
 Channel
 Frequency
 Network Type
 Adapter Description
Epigram
00:90:4C:7E:00:6E
11​2462​Access Point
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try a CNTL and Print Screen . .


----------



## bamaturf (Oct 29, 2011)

did this work


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Is Peppernet your network? If so, you appear to be connected to it . . please run another ipconfig report connected just wireless


----------



## bamaturf (Oct 29, 2011)

Peppernet is my network, I can connect to it, but not the internet.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Ward Pepperman>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LAPTOP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-6F-38-59-A5
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.4
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 29, 2011 11:14:43
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, October 30, 2011 11:14:43 AM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-22-ED-20-59
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-01-04
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.4%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\Documents and Settings\Ward Pepperman>


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Can you connect to the internet when connected to the router with an ethernet cable?


----------



## bamaturf (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes I can


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Strange . . because wired you are getting an IP = 65.32.150.93 but wirelesss it is 192.168.1.4 ( which looks good )

You are connected to the same router wired or wireless?


----------



## bamaturf (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes I am, i have been told it was weird many times. I think its a IP conflict from a setup in the past, but i dont know anything, just guessing from reading. I am Clueless.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Lets check the network adaptor settings:

1.From the Start menu, select Settings, and then Control Panel. 

2.Double-click Network Connections.


3.For a wired network connection, right-click Local Area Connection, and then select Properties. 

For a wireless network connection, right-click Wireless Network Connection, and then select Properties. 


4.From the General tab, click Internet Protocol (TCP/IP), make sure it is checked, and then click Properties.


5.check to see if "Obtain an IP Address Automatically" is checked


----------

